

Amazing Job Openings At Cool Startups  - derekc
http://www.businessinsider.com/gilt-hunch-digg-jobs-2010-6#simplegeo-is-hot-in-the-location-space-if-thats-your-thing-4

======
spokey
Allow me to save you the trouble of clicking through each of these 17 pages.

1) Twitter - <http://twitter.com/positions.html>

Twitter is hiring in several areas, including engineering, marketing, and
monetization

2) Gilt - <http://careers-gilt.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1>

Gilt is hiring financial analysts, engineers, product and marketing managers,
and interns.

3) GroupOn -<http://www.groupon.com/jobs>

Groupon is hiring for several positions--many in sales, some in product
development (such as visual design or quality assurance engineering).

4) SimpleGeo - <http://twitter.com/SimpleGeo/statuses/15264604240>

Geodata startup SimpleGeo tweeted that it was looking for HTML ninjas to do
front-end programming.

5) Bug Labs - (this link is broken, it seems to point to the login for an
editorial interface)

Bug Labs, a technology startup producing modular devices, is hiring web-
developing interns, a QA specialist, and a VP of Engineering and Operations.

6) FourSquare - <http://foursquare.com/jobs/>

The location-based social network has open jobs in the engineering and
business development departments. Foursquare is also seeking specific iPhone
engineers to tune the iPhone app.

7) Sourcebits - (no job link?)

"is looking for a full time online PR person (in addition to several project
developers)."

8) Digg - <http://jobs.digg.com/>

Digg publisher/Chief Revenue Officer Chas Edwards tweeted that the social news
site is hiring engineers. While Digg is only hiring engineers, the positions
range from business intelligence infrastructure to mobile and web
applications. All the jobs are based in San Francisco.

9) Hunch - <http://hunch.com/info/jobs/>

Front-end developers can solve some "really interesting problems" at the San
Francisco or New York offices of Hunch.

10) Quora - <http://www.quora.com/about/challenges>

is currently hiring engineers and product designers.

11) Asana - <http://www.asana.com/jobs>

is in search of "The Designer" and "The Business Person."

12) Smule - <http://www.smule.com/jobs>

Smule, creator of the sonic media iPhone "I am T-pain" and "Ocarina" apps, is
hiring engineers, developers, and marketers.

13) Rent Juice - <http://rentjuice.com/current-openings/web-developer/>

Rent Juice a startup that works on making rentals easier, emailed to say it is
looking for a developer.

14) New York Times -
<http://www.journalismjobs.com/Job_Listing.cfm?JobID=1172909>

The New York Times is looking for a media-savvy journalist.

15) Amazon - <http://lab126.com/careers.html>

Amazon's Lab 126, responsible for the Kindle, is on a hiring binge for
managers, product engineers, interns, and recruiters.

16) Apple -<http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-job-openings-2010-6>

Apple is always hiring

(Several of these seem to stretch the definition of "startup".)

